# Garage door opener, Sagging chain



## Mommycandoit (Feb 22, 2009)

The sight of my sister and I trying to repair the garage door was quite the spectacle for the neighbors... We need some advice. The chain is sagging and getting hung up in itself, causing the door to get stuck half way up.
Niether one of us know how to tighten the chain. It resembles the same chain that's on a bicycle.


----------



## dynamo (Feb 22, 2009)

Mommycandoit said:


> The sight of my sister and I trying to repair the garage door was quite the spectacle for the neighbors... We need some advice. The chain is sagging and getting hung up in itself, causing the door to get stuck half way up.
> Niether one of us know how to tighten the chain. It resembles the same chain that's on a bicycle.


Since there are so many variations in garage door openers, perhaps if you posted some pictures (especially at either end of the chain) it may help to advise you and your sister on how to take up the slack.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Near the trolley(the parts that connects to the door), you will see where the two chain ends meet. One side has a bolt and two nuts. Loosen the two nuts, run the one on the right side toward the right about 1/4", then tighten the nut on the left to pull everything toward the nut on the right. That will tighten the chain. Repeat if the chain is still too loose. There should be about 3/4" slack(dips from straight horizontal) in the chain when correctly tightened.

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine is a "lift Master" it is adjusted here hope this helps


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

If you re out of adjustment room,,or suffer from wore out chain,you can get a half link to replace a full link. OR would a soft spring that pulls the slack out when it needs and lets it go back improve performance??


----------

